# Lego Spitfire



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello,

I were wondering if any of you would want to help me build a Lego Spitfire, whether as a mini or normal Lego model. I'd do it in Lego digital 
designer.

It _will_ be fun


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2011)

A Lego Spitty in Digital designer ?...you will need to explain to those of us without special computer prowess how this works...


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 31, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> A Lego Spitty in Digital designer ?...you will need to explain to those of us without special computer prowess how this works...



Lolol, Lego digital designer is a free software you can download from the lego site.


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 31, 2011)

Oskar the Pilot said:


> Lolol, Lego digital designer is a free software you can download from the lego site.



What else would you like to know?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2011)

That is sufficient...thankyou!


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 31, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> That is sufficient...thankyou!



Are you interested?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2012)

respectfully....no, was just curious, got enough on my plate thanks...


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, no problem, I understand.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Might this help?

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/lego-p-51-mustang-11394.html


----------

